
Python Dictionary: Past, Present, Future - skovorodkin
http://delimitry.blogspot.com/2016/09/python-dictionary-past-present-future.html
======
skovorodkin
Direct link: [http://www.slideshare.net/delimitry/python-dictionary-
past-p...](http://www.slideshare.net/delimitry/python-dictionary-past-present-
future)

